# Yard Haunter, new to this site!



## RoseHillManor (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello All, 
I am new to this site, and wanted to get started right away!
I am a yard haunter in Colorado always looking for ideas, and ways to improve my growing yard haunt!

I have hand made mostly everything in my haunt from the cement headstones, the hand cut coffins, the cemetery fencing, and I plan on going a lot bigger this year with ghouls, goblins Oh my!

Not only do I create the props, and effects, but I also play the role of the scream stealer on Halloween night. 

Well, it's quite obvious; I love getting into the holiday and am always yearning for new ghostly toys! 

I am the curator of The Rose Hill Manor, and I wish you the best on your haunting adventures!


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum. It stays pretty active around here, so post often.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum RoseHill! Sounds like you are very young "seasoned" haunter...nice job on all the homemade props...we love pictures so post when you can...and you will find all kind of new things you want to add to your haunt. I am guessing 2013 is going to be bigger and better than you ever imagined. You are going to LOVE it here! Everyone is super nice, super helpful and the ideas here are off the charts.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Rose


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome! Sounds like you're going to fit right in.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Rose.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome rosehill! You will find a mega amount of ideas from here! Enjoy and look at it everyday like me!


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome!!! Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Welcome to the forum.. You might want to check Spider Rider and Pumpkinrot. You can find info here, on line, and on youtube. Good Luck this year.*


----------



## RoseHillManor (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone!!! I'll be sure to post pictures and join in on the fun soon!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you have a lot going on with your Halloween decorating. Maybe you should be teaching me.


----------

